# Can I buy a computer for my SMSF?



## merlinnn (21 December 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I run my own SMSF and have multiple PC's for home and work(kids) but want a unique setup for our fund. Has anyone done this before? I know software and training courses are an acceptable expense, but a pc seems grey unless you can prove a 100% use for the fund.

What other things have you guys claimed within super that wouldn't be considered the norm?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (21 December 2014)

merlinnn said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I run my own SMSF and have multiple PC's for home and work(kids) but want a unique setup for our fund. Has anyone done this before? I know software and training courses are an acceptable expense, but a pc seems grey unless you can prove a 100% use for the fund.
> 
> What other things have you guys claimed within super that wouldn't be considered the norm?




The answer is that you can buy a computer through your SMSF.

A more important question is, "is it wise?".

I think not.

Buy it through the company or entity which controls your SMSF or on your own behalf.

You are looking for a deduction and the SMSF gives the least.

You can argue that your company or you has bought the computer to monitor your SMSF.

I'm no accountant so seek advice.

I would hate to see you hanging in some asbestos hole in Canberra by your wrists.

gg


----------

